#ubuntu-in 2017-08-03
<mohmaya> hello!
<mohmaya> hello; I've had a strange problem accessing nvidia's website using either browsers (chrome / firefox) or curl. However, I have no issues accessing the website from Windows on the same PC. I've asked this question before here, but I'm just lost about what the issue is, and am hoping someone can guide me. I don't have any proxy setup. When I try running curl for https://developer.nvidia.com, it hangs at "ALPN, offering http/1.1". eventually, it exists
<mohmaya> with the following error(s) "* gnutls_handshake() failed: Error in the pull function
